
Jack Dorsey's Dangerous Defense of Alex Jones - raleighm
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2018/08/the-most-powerful-publishers-in-the-world-dont-give-a-damn/567095/?single_page=true
======
supergirl
Thanks but no thanks. I don’t need twitter to choose what I should read.

------
grandpoobah
I for one welcome our new big tech overlords.

